
Driving dataset for car autopilot AI training - EvgeniyZh
https://github.com/commaai/research
======
IshKebab
Cool, but this really confirms what I suspected about Hotz's car all along.
He's just done the 'easy' bit - output steering angle on easy highways. That
was done in the 80s (slower admittedly, but still).

Wake me up when it can drive here (to pick a random example):

[https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/London/@52.1986058,0.143...](https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/London/@52.1986058,0.1433238,3a,75y,19.57h,82.48t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1saA9p1edgcTokW-f7AhejPg!2e0!6s%2F%2Fgeo3.ggpht.com%2Fcbk%3Fpanoid%3DaA9p1edgcTokW-f7AhejPg%26output%3Dthumbnail%26cb_client%3Dmaps_sv.tactile.gps%26thumb%3D2%26w%3D203%26h%3D100%26yaw%3D80.355255%26pitch%3D0!7i13312!8i6656!4m5!3m4!1s0x47d8a00baf21de75:0x52963a5addd52a99!8m2!3d51.5073509!4d-0.1277583!6m1!1e1?hl=en)

~~~
Animats
That's not a hard case. It's just a narrow, straight road lined with
obstacles. If you have sensors that can get a height field, that's no problem.
Our DARPA Grand Challenge vehicle could have done that in 2005, using a LIDAR.
Google wouldn't have any problem with that. Tesla would have a problem;
they're dependent on lane lines.

~~~
ghaff
The main difficulty with a side street like that is there isn't actually
enough room for 4 vehicles across--2 parked and 2 going in opposite
directions. Humans can deal with this pretty easily because it's usually
fairly obvious who can most easily yield or even back up a little bit. It's
not an especially hard problem and 2 vehicles that could formally communicate
would make it easier yet. However, if the behavior depends on essentially
social signals, that's somewhat harder but far from impossible to model. (You
probably program the computer to politely yield if at all possible.)

However, as you say, this is yet another case where vehicles aren't expected
to unthinkingly follow lane lines--if they even exist.

------
metafunctor
This is very cool. I believe scientific papers, especially in the AI space,
should habitually share all data that was used so others can repeat and build
on the results.

That said, a few hours of highway driving is of course woefully inadequate for
learning anything but steering in normal conditions on that particular
highway, if even that. So this is not the "build your Tesla Autopilot" kit,
even though the OP decided to use the word “autopilot” in the title.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
The big question for me is... does comma.ai intend to continue to build a
public dataset? Because for companies like Google, their primary "value" is
their data, that's what they won't share with everyone else, it's what gives
them their edge.

If a company was truly willing to share their large datasets down the road,
that'd be a Big Deal.

~~~
EvgeniyZh
When you think about it, at least in Russia many people have video cameras in
their cars, and you probably can buy their data for relatively small money,
acquiring many hours of driving video. I'm surprised no company have done it
yet.

~~~
trhway
probably you just wouldn't want to train your AI on Russian driving. I mean it
is like R rated movies - you don't want to expose unprepared mind to it until
it reaches stage of maturity that would allow to handle it :)

~~~
Animats
Using videos from vehicles in accidents could be useful. Take the last seconds
before the accident, extract a top-view model, and try to train for ways to
detect imminent trouble and avoid it.

------
bbayer
Author George Hotz, also known as geohot, is the author of first working iOS
jailbrake. He decided to enter self driving car area[1]. Apparently he founded
a new company called comma.ai [2]

[1] [http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2015-george-hotz-self-
driv...](http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2015-george-hotz-self-driving-car/)

[2] [http://comma.ai/](http://comma.ai/)

~~~
denzell
Once I read George Hotz.. I knew i recognized the name.

------
Animats
This creates a model for driving that totally ignores things that can go
wrong. It will work great in the normal case, and totally screw up if anything
unusual happens. There's no model of "obstacle" or "oncoming vehicle". That's
unsafe.

This is a field where bug reports are written in blood.

